# Closest Bike to a Focus Cayo 105?



## Gordon91 (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi All,

Having started mountain biking to keep fit for kart racing a couple of years ago, I have recently being talked into buying a road bike using the Irish Bike to Work Scheme. 
I was hoping to buy a Focus Cayo from Wiggle (€1350) but typically, the company that look after the BTW in my job won't deal with bike shops outside Ireland. That rules the Focus bike out. They don't deal with Halfords either so the Team Carbon Boardman bike is out too!
The guy I am planning on cycling with has a 2010 Focus Cayo so I need the next best thing for around €1200/1300. I would hate to think I was holding him up because of the bike! Fitness can be worked on!

The bikes I have being looking at are:

1. Felt Z85 €1100- http://www.thebikelist.co.uk/felt/z85-2011
2. Trek 2.1 €1220- http://www.thebikelist.co.uk/trek/2.1-compact-2011
3. Wilier Lavaredo Mirage €1175- http://www.thebikelist.co.uk/wilier/lavaredo-mirage-2010
4. Orbea Aqua T105 €1100- http://www.thebikelist.co.uk/orbea/aqua-t105-2011
Versus
5. Focus Cayo €1350- http://www.thebikelist.co.uk/focus/cayo-105-2010
(This is the bike I want buy I can't get it with BTW scheme)

I am leaning towards the Orbea based on a recommendation from a LBS- I asked him for a price on the Trek 2.1, he told me the Trek was currently on special offer but the Orbea was a better bike at a better price.
I like the look of all 4 bikes so that's not really going to be a factor.

All advice is welcome, thanks for taking time to read this!

Regards,
Gordon


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

All of the bikes you've listed are close in specs, but IMO it really comes down to which one fits best and rides/ handles the way you like. 

The Willier is equipped with Campy components, while the others (IIRC) are equipped with Shimano 105. These differences (along with geometry) point up the value of test rides, because you can experience first hand how those differences translate into how the bike feels to you. 

One last comment. No matter which bike you choose, how you perform riding it is going to be dictated more by the 'motor' (you) and how well the bike fits. IME there's a direct correlation between fit and comfort/ performance/ efficiency.


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

PJ352 said:


> All of the bikes you've listed are close in specs, but IMO it really comes down to which one fits best and rides/ handles the way you like.
> 
> The Willier is equipped with Campy components, while the others (IIRC) are equipped with Shimano 105. These differences (along with geometry) point up the value of test rides, because you can experience first hand how those differences translate into how the bike feels to you.
> 
> *One last comment. No matter which bike you choose, how you perform riding it is going to be dictated more by the 'motor' (you) and how well the bike fits. IME there's a direct correlation between fit and comfort/ performance/ efficiency*.


Exactly. It would be one thing if you had a couple mountain bikes with huge knobbies compared to road bikes but in this case the only way the bike is going to make the difference between holding somone back or not is it's fit and comfort.


----------

